# Solved: Internet Keeps Dropping



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi,

Recently, my internet on my computer has been dropping like crazy. I've tried unplugging/resetting the router, I've tried resetting the modem, and I've tried switching network cables with no luck. It can work fine for 10-15 minutes, then it will drop and say a network cable in unplugged. I can't flush the DNS. I've tried the /release and /renew commands with no luck.

Any help would be great. All other computers on the router work fine. In case you need to know, my ISP is MTS Allstream Internet, and I'm on DSL. The OS in MS Windows XP PRO with SP2.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : andy-63c66a0457
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-9D-11-C8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 03, 2007 4:44:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 10, 2007 4:44:05 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>

*EDIT:*
I think I also found something else out....










So this has something to do with the DNS for the computer?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've now tried updating the nVidia nForce drivers and it's still giving me the same problem... 

Also, disabling DHCP and using a static IP did not work. Still the same problem.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : andy-63c66a0457
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-9D-11-C8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

No I think it is definitely NOT something to do with DNS. 

You can check this by pinging the IP address of a computer on the internet (i.e. ping it by IP address as opposed to hostname), Sound like it's more of a client software issue. If the router is working fine for the other PCs, and the cables in between are fine, then you have to start examing the PC itself. 

I would say that some application on your client is causing this. It is possible that it could be a virus, but I'm assuming that you have checked for this. Is there any diagnostic softwrae on the PC - I have found this to cause problems in the past. And is the times of the dropoffs precisely periodic (i.e. every exact number of minutes) or is it completely random. might be worth taking a log of it.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

JonathanAnon said:


> No I think it is definitely NOT something to do with DNS.
> 
> You can check this by pinging the IP address of a computer on the internet (i.e. ping it by IP address as opposed to hostname), Sound like it's more of a client software issue. If the router is working fine for the other PCs, and the cables in between are fine, then you have to start examing the PC itself.
> 
> I would say that some application on your client is causing this. It is possible that it could be a virus, but I'm assuming that you have checked for this. Is there any diagnostic softwrae on the PC - I have found this to cause problems in the past. And is the times of the dropoffs precisely periodic (i.e. every exact number of minutes) or is it completely random. might be worth taking a log of it.


Thanks for your reply....

I did a scan about 3 days ago, and I am doing one again now. If no other alternative, I suppose I will just have to reformat. I am experiencing a lot of lag when the connection is working when playing online Battlefield 2. It's really annoying -- and I just got a new video card this afternoon. 

Thanks for your reply... I was thinking I might not get one. I will post the results here and in the Security forum.


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

I would not reformat in this case. I dont think that this will make any difference and will cause you a lot of hassle. 

By the way, 
1. I dont think that you have a virus by what you describe. But you do need to make sure that your computer is clear. 
2. Time lag in Battlefield (I love this game too btw it's amazing) could be due to the contection ratio of your broadband, not due to the network connection dropping. We need to clarify the difference between latency and an actual network dropoff.
3. video card will make no difference - normally I would not recommend adding anything new where there is already a problem, as this muddies the water, but the graphics card will not affect the network. If there are problems with the graphics card, these will manifest themselves in the form of jerky animation or crashes, but not slow network access. 

To reiterate I would concentrate on the software on the PC, and if you could install a new network card as a test (to ensure that there is not an issue with the current card or it's software) this would help too. It's has to be one or the other.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suspect the LAN port on the router, the cable, or your ethernet card or motherboard. The first two are easy to check.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> I suspect the LAN port on the router, the cable, or your ethernet card or motherboard. The first two are easy to check.


Ok, so I think it's the motherboard now. Is there anyway to fix this as it only started acting up today? I just built this computer.


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

We need more clarity, when does the problem happen, is it after the same amount of time each time, is it when you do something specific. Is there any pattern at all to this or is it completely random. 

Talk me through what happens when you boot, briefly.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

JonathanAnon said:


> We need more clarity, when does the problem happen, is it after the same amount of time each time, is it when you do something specific. Is there any pattern at all to this or is it completely random.
> 
> Talk me through what happens when you boot, briefly.


Ok, I just plugged in a network card into a PCI slot on the mobo and the internet is working great now: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/591538-solved-intel-pro-100-pci.html

Thanks... I dunno what could have happened. Maybe I'll RMA the mobo some day.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It was probably the NIC, which I assume is integrated.

Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> It was probably the NIC, which I assume is integrated.
> 
> Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


Thanks Terry,

Is there anyway to fix this without having to RMA the motherboard?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that the fix is what you did (add a PCI NIC). But I'm not the person to ask. For a more knowledgeable answer I suggest taking that question to the hardware forum.


----------

